# 75lbs of BUTT



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2008)

Got a case of pulled pork the other day totalling 75lbs (10 butts).  Between thunderstorms I loaded up both WSM's with a full ring of Kingsford and 5 big hickory chunks each.  Sand in one pan and 2 firebricks in the other.  Lit the center with the hose torch and let it rip until the dome temp hit 175º, then I shut down the bottom three 75%.  After about an hour the temps settled in at 245º (around 6pm).  Then the storms started coming so I slide the patio table with the umbrella over to cover the WSMs.  At that point, I set the Mavericks and went to bed!  The therms didn't make a noise until I was coming out of the bedroom this morning (at 5am) and both had dropped to 210º, so I added 20 more briquettes.  11 hours in the wind and rain, thanks Weber!     Temps are at 160º now, so I'll be pulling some butt around noon!  

Here's some pic's from the beginning, I'll update when they are done, I don't open the lid EVER until the meat is done!  :wsm: 

BTW, Jim Babek how is your overnighter coming along?  We were cooking the same amount of meat if I remember correctly?


----------



## big dude (Jul 5, 2008)

Now that's a lotta butt


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 5, 2008)

Loaded to the gills.


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Looks like a metal sausage.


----------



## backyardbbq (Jul 5, 2008)

I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 5, 2008)

Come on.....any time now


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 5, 2008)

Rag said:
			
		

> Looks like a metal sausage.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 5, 2008)

Dude that's alot of butt.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 5, 2008)

well this is larry we're talking about.

oh you meant pork butts.


----------



## Griff (Jul 5, 2008)

Way to go Larry. WSMs are hard to beat.

Wonder what he used for rub?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 5, 2008)

Butts are done, pulled and in the freezer for a quick chill for an hour or so then into the fridge overnight.  Tomorrow, everything will be vacuum sealed and frozen.  Almost done........

Anyone want to guess what the final yield will be??  I started off with 75.13lba and I'm guessing I will have about 42lbs of finished product.  I'll let you know tomorrow after everything is packed.


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 5, 2008)

Fine looking butt. 

bigwheel


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 5, 2008)

I'll guess 43 lbs.


----------



## Griff (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm thinking closer to 40 lbs. Of course, there will probably be a couple pounds of packaging. That's about what the Cap'n said.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm gonna guess 44 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Jul 5, 2008)

Those WSM made a believer out of me on those long cooks and not have to tend to it.  My guess is 39.5.  By the way are you sending me a pack of meat.


----------



## Unity (Jul 5, 2008)

Real purty barbecue, Larry.

--John
(I'll go 45.)


----------



## john a (Jul 5, 2008)

Send one of those packages my way and you won't have so much.


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll take the high road....71lbs.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 6, 2008)

Since I work for Lowe's I will guess 48


----------



## Uncle Al (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice cook!!! I'm guessing 37 lbs.

Al


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 6, 2008)

44lbs...he used a lot of rub.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll use the weight of Larry's head as a guide.
50lbs.


----------



## Finney (Jul 6, 2008)

When I read the title I thought he meant his butt...     But then that would have been more than 75 lbs.   


I'm saying 45 lbs


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 6, 2008)

33 pounds !!!!!!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 6, 2008)

The yield came out lower than I expected............*38lbs* exactly after a couple quality checks.  51%


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 6, 2008)

yeah but quality control checks by YOU mean about 4 -5 pounds.


----------



## Finney (Jul 6, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> yeah but quality control checks by YOU mean about 4 -5 pounds.


That's what I was thinking............


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 7, 2008)

i was gonna say that too but didnt!   8)  :?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 8, 2008)

That was fast!  Brought the 38lbs of BBQ to work this morning and it's all sold!  At $10 per lb I grossed $380 and my total cost was right at $150 for (75lbs of butt, rub, charcoal and vacuum bags), total profit is $230 for a weekend of doing something I love to do!  Why do I come to work everyday when I can say home doing something I actually like doing???


----------



## Griff (Jul 8, 2008)

Well Larry, you go to work because that's where all of your customers are found. But, I'm glad that you are doing well in your weekend job.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 9, 2008)

awesome, awesome, awesome!     Wish I could do that.  :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 9, 2008)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> awesome, awesome, awesome!     Wish I could do that.  :P



Well the money part is nice, but it is a good amount of work...........

Speaking of work.....going to BJ's for another case, more people want Q, it's selling faster than I can make it, might be time for another WSM.


----------



## dollarbill (Jul 9, 2008)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> dollarbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



All that work?  Like rubbing the butt with rub and then carrying them all the way to the WSM?  hahahaa

By the way.... wasnt yeterday time to get another WSM?


----------



## Rag1 (Jul 9, 2008)

I may come out of retirement, get a job, just to sell Q


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 10, 2008)

Picked up the case of butts last night, this ones at 75.3lbs, almost identical to the last one.  Going to put the butts on tonight and will pull tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## JWJR40 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Larry,


That looks really good, its making me hungry.
You know my address so Ill tell Patty to be looking for the Fed X truck.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 10, 2008)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> Hey Larry,
> 
> 
> That looks really good, its making me hungry.
> You know my address so Ill tell Patty to be looking for the Fed X truck.



John pay for the shipping and I'll get it packed in dry ice and get it out to you!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 10, 2008)

hell, now you can afford the gas to get to work


----------



## surfinsapo (Jul 10, 2008)

That's intimidating...!!!!!


----------

